# my dick



## syph (Oct 4, 2013)

I want it bigger. Any suggestions?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 4, 2013)

magnifying glass, surgery, penis pump, or get some really tight Asian pussy to make it feel like its bigger


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2013)

Not sure if srs


----------



## Seeker (Oct 4, 2013)

Fuk more, a lot more. Shit ain't gonna grow being limp all day long curled up in your tightly whities.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 4, 2013)

Poor guy has a child sized penis!


----------



## Hero Swole (Oct 4, 2013)

Watch alot of bbc porn.


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2013)

dont tell know one but this has been by all small hobbits like my self. these r the items u need
1. honey
2.a jar
3. bees

rub the honey on ur cock and cover ur cock with the jar which has bees inside and once they sting u , u will have a 10inch PP


----------



## graniteman (Oct 4, 2013)

There's a new operation you can try. It's called ''Addadiktomee'', it's for guys like you that have baby dick syndrome


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2013)

graniteman said:


> There's a new operation you can try. It's called ''Addadiktomee'', it's for guys like you that have baby dick syndrome



lmao !!!!!!!


----------



## syph (Oct 4, 2013)

I want penis steroids.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2013)

sup baby dick


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 4, 2013)

syph said:


> I want it bigger. Any suggestions?



eat alot of lettuce


----------



## Azog (Oct 4, 2013)

A strong Jelqing routine in conjunction with liberal lettuce supplementation will give you the 10" PP you dream of.


----------



## PFM (Oct 4, 2013)

I know how to make mine small.......................pics of Michelle Obama works every time.


----------



## katelly (Oct 4, 2013)

be a man pin your cock with test prop


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2013)

Way to easy man just do this:

Get urself a midget with the tiniest hands u can find and make her wrap those tiny little numbs around it and WHALA! Little guy is a monster now!!  Hold ur head up high now... Walk a little bigger... Snicker at everyone u pass because u now ur dick is life like when she holds it! Muhahah

Then if the midget wants to stick around get urself a cage and before every meal push her ass in there and make her sing the oompa  loompa song for food! My dream!


----------



## 11Bravo (Oct 4, 2013)

syph said:


> I want it bigger. Any suggestions?



Bite it off and it will grow back bigger....I promise


----------



## 11Bravo (Oct 4, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Way to easy man just do this:
> 
> Get urself a midget with the tiniest hands u can find and make her wrap those tiny little numbs around it and WHALA! Little guy is a monster now!!  Hold ur head up high now... Walk a little bigger... Snicker at everyone u pass because u now ur dick is life like when she holds it! Muhahah
> 
> Then if the midget wants to stick around get urself a cage and before every meal push her ass in there and make her sing the oompa  loompa song for food! My dream!



Midgets always have the most worn out pussies because everbody thinks like you do, and I myself also.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> Midgets always have the most worn out pussies because everbody thinks like you do, and I myself also.



Haha awesome! Bridgett the midget has got to have her shit blowed way out then haha


----------



## 11Bravo (Oct 4, 2013)

I've only had one midget and she was a crazy little redhead. It was all I could do not to try to spin her on my cock. I never bottomed out tho, she took it like a champ. Only thing was I thought she was grabbing my ass but it was her heels kicking me. I reached back thinking it was her hands but it was her feet, I'm not a feet person but luckily I'm a midget person. My new GF likes midgets too but she doesn't want to **** one just have one as a buddy, I however want to **** them. I'm ****ed up, just ask GK.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> I've only had one midget and she was a crazy little redhead. It was all I could do not to try to spin her on my cock. I never bottomed out tho, she took it like a champ. Only thing was I thought she was grabbing my ass but it was her heels kicking me. I reached back thinking it was her hands but it was her feet, I'm not a feet person but luckily I'm a midget person. My new GF likes midgets too but she doesn't want to **** one just have one as a buddy, I however want to **** them. I'm ****ed up, just ask GK.



Hahah awesome like i said throw her around and then put her in a cage! Awesome sauce!


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 4, 2013)

graniteman said:


> There's a new operation you can try. It's called ''Addadiktomee'', it's for guys like you that have baby dick syndrome



I got a 'bumble bee' done a few years ago.  That's where they splice 4" of African donor penis into the middle of yours.  When they're done, you have a black stripe and look like a bee.


----------



## 11Bravo (Oct 4, 2013)

j2048b said:


> Hahah awesome like i said throw her around and then put her in a cage! Awesome sauce!



Is it illegal to punch a little person? I mean, are they real people?


----------



## 11Bravo (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm pretty tall and have a bad back. Where do you get custom cages?


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2013)

Rumpy said:


> I got a 'bumble bee' done a few years ago.  That's where they splice 4" of African donor penis into the middle of yours.  When they're done, you have a black stripe and look like a bee.



Muhaha u could just tell girls its a reverse oreo that shoots the white cream


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> Is it illegal to punch a little person? I mean, are they real people?



Not real people per se.... But i bet they wouldnt tell because who's gonna believe them... Their so small haha!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2013)

This is the stupidest thread I think we have on this board. That's really saying something.


----------



## j2048b (Oct 4, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> I'm pretty tall and have a bad back. Where do you get custom cages?



here ya go, dont even have to bend haha

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/29881840@N04/2794310167/


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 4, 2013)

11Bravo said:


> Is it illegal to punch a little person? I mean, are they real people?



Not in Mexico


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2013)

Hang a 5lbs plate to ur pp and let it pull the length size u want


----------



## DarksideSix (Oct 4, 2013)

get on a jelqing program.  will ad a good inch within a few months.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 4, 2013)

Jada said:


> Hang a 5lbs plate to ur pp and let it pull the length size u want




I tried this and its bullshit.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 4, 2013)

pray to saint elaine.. patron saint of dick growth.. 

been working for years, the Australians have been using this method since the 1340's


----------



## Jada (Oct 4, 2013)

pillarofbalance said:


> i tried this and its bullshit.




lmao, have u tried the honey and bee method


----------



## syph (Oct 5, 2013)

im not a pussy, so im hanging a 25 lb plate from my little guy. lifting heavy makes you big amirite? oh and I started jelqing in the gym sort of as a cooldown. Got some wierd looks but hey, haters gonna hate.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2013)

syph said:


> im not a pussy, so im hanging a 25 lb plate from my little guy. lifting heavy makes you big amirite? oh and I started jelqing in the gym sort of as a cooldown. Got some wierd looks but hey, haters gonna hate.



yes u are a pussy


----------



## italian1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Besides all the comments above, old nude dudes walking around the locker room.


----------



## italian1 (Oct 6, 2013)

^^^^^^^Oops wrong thread.....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2013)

italian1 said:


> ^^^^^^^Oops wrong thread.....



bahahahahahahaa


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 6, 2013)

italian1 said:


> Besides all the comments above, old nude dudes walking around the locker room.



Did you just say old nude dudes make your penis bigger?


----------



## Dbolitarian (Oct 6, 2013)

Synthol injections after rubbing one out..


----------



## SHRUGS (Oct 7, 2013)

Jelq that shit! Done deal. We already know this. Baby oil in the shower and Jelq like a machine. Look up the damn routine and have a yank!
!SHRUGS!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Oct 7, 2013)

What.




The.




Fawk.


----------

